# Wyeast 1768 PC ESB heads up



## Bribie G (6/6/14)

This strain only comes out every couple of years and is the yeast that God brews with when he's doing ESBs.

It usually comes out in their Autumn, i.e. our Spring. The last lot obviously didn't get cleared out as CraftBrewer still have it - manufactured last October but I smacked one and it swelled in 3 days. Currently brewing a second lot on the trub and there is absolutely nothing wrong with the current CB stock.

I've just done an order, noted that the 1768 is still available so ordered a couple. Be quick.

_Note: there's sometimes a conversation on AHB about smack packs longevity, the Canadian Guy Newguy (who now posts rarely :unsure: _) once had a Wyeast lost under his car seat for a Canadian Summer and I accidentally put one in the freezer and found it again after a couple of months. Both revived perfectly


----------



## ianh (6/6/14)

I split these smack packs 5 ways and still have no problems with starters and subsequent fermentations, reckon they are good for 12 months. Love 1768 PC.


----------



## manticle (6/6/14)

Hopefully grab some. Suppisedly young's yeast if I remember rightly.


----------



## Midnight Brew (13/7/17)

Used 1768 in a mild ale I brewed up with Mardoo. I have 3x 11L cubes so trying out 3 different yeasts, well that was the plan but think Im onto a winner here.

Took 1.75L of the initial 11L and boiled down to 200ml of caramelised syrupy goodness and its turned this beer into a deep mahogany colour at 1046 OG and walks the line between mild and ESB.

The yeast is very similar to 1968/wlp002 but in its own way still unique. I fermented at 19C and the description matches up with the flavour profile, fruity ethanol aroma and that refreshing English esters that fades into the malt finish. Going to throw this at the case swap stout next and see how it fares with a complex grain bill. Id expect pretty well with how this turned out.

I got this from Brewman way back but do yourself a favour and get some when its available again. Must. Slow. Down. Three. Pints. In.


----------

